# Need TINBOATS help on a possible boat acquisition



## HRalston (Jun 27, 2013)

So I have searched high and low for a (relatively) late model 25 HP motor to replace my 15 HP because I have added a lot of weight with my on-going modifications. I have had virtually no luck whatsoever, seems that people are holding on to their 25 HP 2 strokes these days. Thus, I am now considering buying a boat package and swapping out the motors and reselling the new hull with my old motor.

Concerns/Issues:
-I must have a short shaft motor
-Prefer it to be less that 10 years old
-I think it is almost impossible for me to use a 4-stroke 25 HP because of how big/heavy those things have become, so 2 stroke it is.
-Prefer electric start but not that big of a deal.

So I stumbled across this deal today and I am really intrigued because it seems to suit all of my needs: 

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/boa/3898753697.html

My question is this: *What would this boat be worth with a very well-maintained 2001 15 HP Johnson 2-stroke?* I figure if I could get $1,500 or so out of that set up then I could potentially get into this 25 HP Yammy for around $1,300-$1,500 which would be a STEAL! Could also end up with a nice duck blind if the new buyer wasn't interested in taking that...

So what do you guys think?


----------



## HRalston (Jun 27, 2013)

Also, if anyone out there has a 25 HP 2 stroke that they would like to get rid of I would love to take a look!

Thanks all in advance for your input!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 27, 2013)

That's not a $2,800 boat around my area so it would be hard to say. You would have to price according to what your local market is.


----------



## HRalston (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes I was planning on offering $2k-$2200. I would think the motor is worth around $1500-$1700 and that blind is worth $300-$400


----------



## marshman (Jun 27, 2013)

2 stroke 25s are a hot commodity.... easily 1500 would be a going rate for one... they do pop up tho... check microskiff classifieds...

theres been 1 or 2 on louisiana sportsman classifieds here recently also...

thats a good idea you have about buying a rig and swapping motors... but, if you have 2800 on hand why not just keep looking for a motor for 1500?? there are some out there to find...


----------



## marshman (Jun 27, 2013)

25 or/and a 30 hp johnson
https://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1372083135


----------



## JMichael (Jun 27, 2013)

Don't overlook the fact that you said you'll be throwing your 15 hp motor on the duck boat in order to sell it. So you'll be giving 1300-1500 + your 15hp motor just for a 10 hp increase, so that's not such a great deal IMO.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320434#p320434 said:


> JMichael » Thu Jun 27, 2013 9:03 pm[/url]"]Don't overlook the fact that you said you'll be throwing your 15 hp motor on the duck boat in order to sell it. So you'll be giving 1300-1500 + your 15hp motor just for a 10 hp increase, so that's not such a great deal IMO.




I agree! 


Run your 15 and keep your eyes open - you will find a motor

Go more then a 25 - 15 to a 25 is not that much more maybe 5-8 mph top end?


----------



## HRalston (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies! The boat is rated for max. 25 HP so I'm going to stick with that for now. I would love to get some float pods in the future and possibly get a bigger 4 stroke.

You guys may have more experience than me, but 15 HP to 25 HP is over 65% more power. The boat really struggled with a full load of hunting gear and 2-3 people with the 15 HP..... Keep in mind I'm not looking for speed, just need some more power to push the boat with a much heavier load.


----------



## marshman (Jun 28, 2013)

i have both a 15 merc and a 25 merc.... big big huge difference...but i will say, that a 25 will still dog down with a big load... my 25 runs like a scalded ape with just me or me and my son...add a 3rd grownup and gear, it dogs down substantially.....


----------



## HRalston (Jun 28, 2013)

> i have both a 15 merc and a 25 merc.... big big huge difference...but i will say, that a 25 will still dog down with a big load... my 25 runs like a scalded ape with just me or me and my son...add a 3rd grownup and gear, it dogs down substantially.....



Yeah, this is exactly what I'm thinking. Just wish these things weren't so hard to find although I certainly understand why...


----------



## marshman (Jun 28, 2013)

man to be honest with you, about a month ago i would have even traded you my 25 for your 15...i got a little lightweight marsh skiff i wanna build and my 25 is too much motor....thats on hold now though...budget wont allow that build...

i find the 2 stroke 15s harder to find than 25s....


----------



## Antoine (Jun 29, 2013)

I think that is a good price for that boat. A new Merc 25 HP manual start is like 3400.00 at bass pro. The 15 HP is 2400 I believe. I just naught a lowe l1448m 2002with 25 HP 2002 Merc for 2000.00 trailer is a 2010. Motor runs great. I had water pump replaced, new plugs, new anode, and I am going to have the lower seal replaced. Some minor TLC but that is what it's all about with a used boat. You can see my other post for the help I needed and still need.


----------

